# Valance Removal ?



## RLP14 (Jun 18, 2009)

I am trying to remove the valances in the dining and living area to repair/remove the lining. I also am looking to add a blackout shade with velcro to the back of it and just roll it up during the day and it stay with velcro strips.


----------



## Trailer Trash (May 28, 2012)

RLP14 said:


> I am trying to remove the valances in the dining and living area to repair/remove the lining. I also am looking to add a blackout shade with velcro to the back of it and just roll it up during the day and it stay with velcro strips.


When I recently tinted all my Outback's windows, I needed to take the blinds and valances off to do so. If you look straight up from underneath the valance, you'll see two large-headed phillips screws going upward. Loosen those, and the hard valances will come off of the blind rail. Two more screws going through the blind rail (laterally) is what holds the blinds onto the wall.

If you have the curtain rod style valance rods, simply lift them up and away from you, and they'll come right off.

Hope it helps,

--Rob


----------



## RLP14 (Jun 18, 2009)

Thank you Rob. You had me looking in the right direction. Mine had 2 screws through the blinds into the valance. Then 2 L brackets holding the valance up. The lining was just powder when you touched it and a LOT of staples just barely hanging.


----------



## susan/vt (May 16, 2010)

And I would like to know how to make it stay. Twice now we have re-attached the one in the dinette area. We arrive home after travelling (not even rough roads) to find it laying on the dinette.


----------

